# Most accurate slingshot?



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey everyone!

Was just wondering, what do you think is the most accurate slingshot/catapult for you?









Cheers Luke


----------



## MeatMechanic (Nov 13, 2011)

It's not the slingshot it's the shooter . MM


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

True true!









But what sort of slingshot do you prefer?

Cheers Luke


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

It's a bit of both I am able to shoot well with all the shooters I have used to date,but recently I made the horseshoe and was really impressed with the accuracy it tops anything I have used in the past mine or otherwise. I am not trying to blow my own trumpet simply pointing out the shooter does have a bearing on the accuracy as does the pouch tube or band set it's the whole package.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

MeatMechanic said:


> It's a bit of both I am able to shoot well with all the shooters I have used to date,but recently I made the horseshoe and was really impressed with the accuracy it tops anything I have used in the past mine or otherwise. I am not trying to blow my own trumpet simply pointing out the shooter does have a bearing on the accuracy as does the pouch tube or band set it's the whole package.


very very true


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I agree it isn't the slingshot as much as the shooter. I have talked with a few and like hawk mentioned you will get the a point that after a some shots you will shoot as good with any slingshot.

THOUGH. I definitely notice certain slingshots I can shoot more comfortably and accurately for longer periods of time which is why the varying vendors do well. And these preferred, ones that I tend to shoot accurately more consistently is evidence that there is a bit of truth to a slingshot being "more accurate" for yourself in certain respects.


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

I have a Kavia Elite that is a real nail driver. But, I also have some boardcuts that I'm pretty good with too. Tough to say. Chicken or the egg?


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

The most accurate Slingshot,is the one that you are most accurate with.

The "SPUR" that I made from an Old Spur, is quickly becoming my most accurate. I know that it will be a card cutter, match striker, fly shooter, nail/tack driver, etc. one of these days.It is a bit heavy and feels good, very stable. I have tested several band set ups, tying methods, pouch choices and ammo.I tied, two, what I thought, were identical, band sets, using, Rays' pouches, TBG 3/4" straight cut, 7 3/4" static and 3/8 steel. Yesterday, I was shooting 1 1/2" groups, at 15 yards consistently.

This band set up, on the "SPUR" shot everything from 5/16 , 3/8/, 12mm steel , very accurately and consistent at this distance. I was convinced yesterday that I needed to make a minor tying method change, and I would make the shot grouping smaller... I changed the band set this am and, this minor change, opened my group up a bit.today, Now, was it, me today, or the band set change. Or was it because it was a little cooler today..

I believe that there are too many variables.There are folks that could pick up any SS and shoot well, with a few practice shots. I, on the other hand, require, more than a few practice shots.. There are definitely, certain "Makes and Models" that are better shooters than others.

When it comes right down to it, a natural fork, with minimal work, and substandard (in most's opinion) band material, will out shoot anything that could be conceived, perceived and manufactured, with the right person shooting it and on any giving day!


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

The most accurate slingshot will vary from shooter to shooter. For me it’s A+’s PS1. I get about the same accuracy with that at 35’ as I do with a Dankung at 25’. And the PS1 is certainly more comfortable to shoot. I find myself shooting the Dankung the most now as it fits my pocket better and is always with me because of the easy carry. I’ve holed two pockets with the PS1 and 2. I also like the thin tube bands better as they are easier and faster to make and a change is a snap, ya a pun, and the life is better. A Dankung is better suited for these bands.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

WTBJR said:


> The most accurate Slingshot,is the one that you are most accurate with.
> 
> The "SPUR" that I made from an Old Spur, is quickly becoming my most accurate. I know that it will be a card cutter, match striker, fly shooter, nail/tack driver, etc. one of these days.It is a bit heavy and feels good, very stable. I have tested several band set ups, tying methods, pouch choices and ammo.I tied, two, what I thought, were identical, band sets, using, Rays' pouches, TBG 3/4" straight cut, 7 3/4" static and 3/8 steel. Yesterday, I was shooting 1 1/2" groups, at 15 yards consistently.
> 
> ...


I'm sure their are many viewers on this forum including myself who would love to see these shooting skills 1/2 groups at 45ft for one, I would definitely love to see the match strike from 33ft or more something I'm working on but not yet successful at. Or do you have video's of these already if so would you post on the slingshot shooting section for all to see.


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

yes i agree that it was the shooter most of the time but we cant just ignore the fact that in the frames that we have there are still one or two who is shooting better. is down to the consistent hand placement when holding the frame is the key for building accuracy . that is what i do when practicing im always talking to my self about the shooting fundamentals. stance/anchor/release/and i should hold the frame same as every shot as i can. for me find a frame that will going to be a part of you and trust me your groupings will shrink.


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

hawk2009 said:


> The most accurate Slingshot,is the one that you are most accurate with.
> 
> The "SPUR" that I made from an Old Spur, is quickly becoming my most accurate. I know that it will be a card cutter, match striker, fly shooter, nail/tack driver, etc. one of these days.It is a bit heavy and feels good, very stable. I have tested several band set ups, tying methods, pouch choices and ammo.I tied, two, what I thought, were identical, band sets, using, Rays' pouches, TBG 3/4" straight cut, 7 3/4" static and 3/8 steel. Yesterday, I was shooting 1 1/2" groups, at 15 yards consistently.
> 
> ...


I'm sure their are many viewers on this forum including myself who would love to see these shooting skills 1/2 groups at 45ft for one, I would definitely love to see the match strike from 33ft or more something I'm working on but not yet successful at. Or do you have video's of these already if so would you post on the slingshot shooting section for all to see.
[/quote]

Mr. Hawk, "What the Bloody ****"

I'm sure, there are many viewers on this forum, including, myself who would love to see, members like you, read and re-read posts, before, they/you make such comments.

On the first hand, I did not say, that I had struck anything, at any distance. I said that, I know that the "SPUR" would be a card cutter and match striker, one of these days. I did not say that it would be me that would be shooting it, did I ? But it will!

On the second hand, I did not state,or imply that I shot one, half inch group at 45 feet.. What I said was that, I shot (1 1/2")groups). That is one inch and then add another one half of an inch to that. (That is almost a 2" inch circle)Big ^$%)&&)deal!. Maybe I shoud have written ( 1.5"). BTW three (3)in a row, is a group for me.

If I must be specific, I was shooting at a one and one half inch (1 1/2") fender washer (again,that is almost 2") and, I hit it, some where on its' surface 7 out of 10 times.For me, that was, very consistent..Heck I set the "SPUR" down and picked up my Pro Diablo II with Daisy, yellow tubes and flung 1/2" steel at a 3 inch (3") elec. box cover at 15 yards and after a few shots, hit it six(6) out of ten(10) shots. Then, I shot at a coffee can I have hung in tree at forty yards and hit it twice in a row.Again,Big $%)&(^%deal!.Could I do it again today? Most likely not. But, one of these days, most likely so.

Did I make a video this particular time? No I did not. Most of the time I will not hit it 5 out of ten shots.And, it is not all that important to me, to record for demonstration or proof.. When I get to the point, where I am consistently accurate enough, to cut cards or strike matches, don't worry, I 'll show you.

It is amazing,! There is always a member on a forum (doesn't matter what forum) that seems to a want, to be the "Cyber Space" "Hall Monitor". You should, again, read and re-read the written information. If, there is a translation problem "Ole Chap", you really should clarify, before you place your bloody fingers on the key board.

The point of my thread was to say " On any given day, any given Shooter (experienced) with any given Sling Shot, with any given set -up, under any given conditions will make miraculous shots"

Bill


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

filipino_saltik said:


> yes i agree that it was the shooter most of the time but we cant just ignore the fact that in the frames that we have there are still one or two who is shooting better. is down to the consistent hand placement when holding the frame is the key for building accuracy . that is what i do when practicing im always talking to my self about the shooting fundamentals. stance/anchor/release/and i should hold the frame same as every shot as i can. for me find a frame that will going to be a part of you and trust me your groupings will shrink.


Well put!

I have to talk to my self while shooting as well. I do not have the muscle memory as of yet.My biggest problem is consistent anchor and release. The least bit of alterations can make a big difference at the target.

"Consistent Practice" is like Preparation H .


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

WTBJR said:


> Mr. Hawk, "What the Bloody ****"
> 
> I'm sure, there are many viewers on this forum, including, myself who would love to see, members like you, read and re-read posts, before, they/you make such comments.
> 
> ...


Hawk is a respected, long-time member of the forum and one of the very best shooters anywhere. You need to relax.


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

M_J, I do need relax. I joined the forum, like many others, to learn about,build, experiment and become proficient with slingshots. And, relax! I do not come on this forum to be berated by anyone, no matter who, what or where.

I know Hawk is a long time respected member and one of the best shots any where, I have watched him. Because of this, long time, respected membership, and the skill level in which he is. I would at least expect that he read the written words.

I apologize to the entire forum, for opening my comments, with what, I thought, was a common quote across the big waters. I knew that he would know what I meant. I should have said "Hawk, what the Bloody heck".

Hawk, I will apologize to you, for my tone, but that is it. I know how good you are, and how respected you are in the SS community. That is why I reacted as I did, I expected more from you and reading your comments, the first thing in the morning pushed me into a defensive mode. You know what that is, right?

Before berating me on an open forum, you should have confronted me in a PM. If, I then, claimed, what you said I claimed, then have at it.

I haven't claimed to have done anything, but what I have done. If you re-read and get the numbers/facts correct, you should conclude that my claim ain't all that! Big deal, I had an unusually good shooting session, for me,, and hit an almost (2") target more consistently than I ever had.

A little humility goes a long way!


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Reply to wtbjr I don't think at any point I am a cyber space hall monitor outspoken yes. But the way you worded your post seems like you were making claims, I have read the post again and it still seems like you are. Claiming the spur will cut cards and strike matches how do you know when it has never been done it's an empty claim with no proof, and this (a natural fork, with minimal work, and substandard (in most's opinion) band material, will out shoot anything that could be conceived, perceived and manufactured, with the right person shooting it and on any giving day!) ???? Am I simply not grasping what your trying to say someone someday is bound to come along and shoot extremely well with a natural, and yes I did misread the size of the grouping it does read 1.5inches still from 45ft but the term grouping is in question three shots for me personally is not a group it's a couple of shots, I would consider grouping to be at least a minimum of 8 shots and upwards. We are roaming on the internet here and any claim needs to be backed up by video evidence it's the only way it will be believed. *


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

right lets stop this argument right here..


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

LBurnett said:


> right lets stop this argument right here..


I agree! I'm done.

Just for the record Hawk, once again and for the last time, I did not say that the SPUR has cut cards or strike matches, I said that the SPUR, WILL BE(future tense) a card cutter, match striker an so on ONE OF THESES DAYS (again,future tense),I did imply, that I felt, in my opinion, that the SPUR has the potential, only, if I can become as good, with consistent practice. Right now, I might have 2 good shooting sessions out of 10.

Let us agree to disagree on whether or not you GRASP what I have said.

If you feel that I have made these claims,so be it. I am saying that I have not, and so be that. I will surely be more careful, the next time.

I apologize to the rest of the forum for ( I am not sure for what) but I am sorry, if my wording has been misunderstood.

Bill


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

WTBJR said:


> right lets stop this argument right here..


I agree! I'm done.

Just for the record Hawk, once again and for the last time, I did not say that the SPUR has cut cards or strike matches, I said that the SPUR, WILL BE(future tense) a card cutter, match striker an so on ONE OF THESES DAYS (again,future tense),I did imply, that I felt, in my opinion, that the SPUR has the potential, only, if I can become as good, with consistent practice. Right now, I might have 2 good shooting sessions out of 10.

Let us agree to disagree on whether or not you GRASP what I have said.

If you feel that I have made these claims,so be it. I am saying that I have not, and so be that. I will surely be more careful, the next time.

I apologize to the rest of the forum for ( I am not sure for what) but I am sorry, if my wording has been misunderstood.

Bill
[/quote] I'm not having a go I think we both misunderstood each others posts best leave it their


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Ahhhh, the old is one slingshot more accurate than another debate..... well why do you think there's so many different designs out there anyway?

Seriously though, using rifles as a metaphor, 95% of people can't shoot a $3000 tuned Sniper rifle any better than they can shoot a $200 cheapo rifle from Walmart .... but for the 5% who can, there is a HUGE difference in performance from one to the other. Sure a Sniper can outshoot you with the $200 rifle, but with the $3000 rifle he can do incredible things a lot more consistently and confidently. The right rifle makes a tremendous difference in the hands of the skilled shooter.
Pretty much the same goes for slingshots. Some slingshots will just allow you to be more confident and consistent than others... but you'll more than likely need to be somewhat skilled in the use of slingshots to really notice a big difference though!


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Bill.. you speak wise words!!









I agree with what you're saying.

All I wanted to find out was what slingshot models people prefer

Cheers Luke


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

LBurnett said:


> Bill.. you speak wise words!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh so your to blame for all of this


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

I find I'm most accurate with the catapult I feel most comfortable with, everyones hands are of a different size. For me shooting hammer grip feels most natural, and having canted forks improves my stability especially when using heavy bands.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Okay, I'm going to chime in a little on the whole "my slingshot will be cutting cards and lighting matches" thing too.... I can very well see Hawk's point... there's simply not very many people who have been able to actually cut a card with a slingshot from 10 meters or more, and lighting a match is some of the most "rarefied air" there is... so when some one, any one... states they "will" be doing it, it may come across a little flippant as to what it actually takes to do those things.

You've got to realize that merely a year ago, these things weren't considered to be even possible to do on a consistent basis with a slingshot... _literally a year ago_... now with the advent of youtube and other video hosting sites we can see that not only are those feats possible for some people... but many more things are possible as well.... in fact a great many of the trickshots that can be done with a pistol can be done with a slingshot as well.
Prior to last year, the general consensis was that if you can hit 9 out of 10 on a 4" diameter circle from 10 meters, consistently... then you are one of the top sling shot shooters on the planet... and could probably win pretty much any tournament out there as well.

So now hopefully you can see... even inferred claims that are innocently thrown out there, can make some people a little hesitant... especially when those claims supercede EVERYTHING that was done prior to a year ago.

Now, me personally... I'm all for it. Go for it! Elevate people's perceptions of what's possible... be the first to do the _next amazing shot_ with a slingshot!


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Without Goals, Aspirations and Visions, what do we, as Humans, have to look forward to? If I could not say, that "One of these days I'll cut a card or strike a match" why would I continue to practice..

Bill


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

100% agree with that WTBJR !


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

WTBJR said:


> Without Goals, Aspirations and Visions, what do we, as Humans, have to look forward to? If I could not say, that "One of these days I'll cut a card or strike a match" why would I continue to practice..
> 
> Bill


 its 2012.................. make it quick lol


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

lol :L


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

beware of the man who only owns one slingshot..... ( i forget who on this forum said it, dont know if its word for word. )


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

newconvert said:


> Without Goals, Aspirations and Visions, what do we, as Humans, have to look forward to? If I could not say, that "One of these days I'll cut a card or strike a match" why would I continue to practice..
> 
> Bill


 its 2012.................. make it quick lol
[/quote]

That is the main reason that I recently took back up Blow Guns, Black Powder, Bows, and Slingshots. If I was one of the survivors, I want to be very proficient with these weapons.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

WTBJR said:


> beware of the man who only owns one slingshot..... ( i forget who on this forum said it, dont know if its word for word. )


"...he's likely _very_ good with it!" The late, great Jaybird said that.


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

M_J said:


> beware of the man who only owns one slingshot..... ( i forget who on this forum said it, dont know if its word for word. )


"...he's likely _very_ good with it!" The late, great Jaybird said that.
[/quote]

M_J, maybe I should have worded it a bit different. I love to shoot any thing, and I find shooting slingshots very much FUN. With anything I do, I want to do it the best that I can, hence, I set goals, have visions and aspirations and practice accordingly.

When you made your "Zip Tie Site" , did you not set out to make a sight that would work for you? Did you not practice and adjust it until it was the best that you could get it? If not why did you even start? Btw I watched your video and have a "zip Site" on my B52. Great idea.!

A wise Old man, years ago, told me many times, " If you are going to do something, do it right the first time and do it to the best of your abilities", "Practice like you Play","Strive to Achieve", "Learn to make a Dollar off of One Hundred Things, Rather than Depending on Making One Hundred Dollars off of One Thing". I have followed this mentality, my entire life, and will not stop now, at 56, when I most need it.

Two years ago, I had to set goals to learn to walk again. Had I not, set goals and had aspiration to Hunt and Hike (all fun) again I would not have worked as hard as have. I might have just worked hard enough to stroll, or meander.

This same, Wise old Man and I used to sit and shoot/light matches off the hood of a 1956 Ford tractor, with a Daisy BB gun. Why would I not set a goal to light a match with a sling shot. I might not ever light that match or cut that card, but, if I didn't set the goal to do so, would I practice only enough to hit a bean can.

Am I to assume,that ,those of you, that have achieved greatness in slingshot shooting, never said, either out loud, or to your self, that one day you would achieve a certain goal.

If the man that shoots marbles out of the air, never had the aspiration to shoot marbles out o the air, would he had ever thrown the first marble?

If I stated, that one of these days, I would light a match with the SPUR, then, all that is certain, is that I will practice to do so,without the first thought, that I could never achieve that goal because that feat is only achievable, by, a select few.

I don't want, to just have fun, slinging round projectiles at large targets. I want to have fun, slinging large round projectiles at small targets.

Bill


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Glad the sight's working for you


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

LBurnett said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Was just wondering, what do you think is the most accurate slingshot/catapult for you?
> 
> ...


Up to this point, a medium size ergo frame with low profile forks and light bands seems to contribute to my accuracy ability. I could shoot with any frame but certain characteristics seem to make it easier to obtain consistency. I could run a race with shoes that do not fit but I might do better with shoes that feel better on my feet.

Only my opinion









Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I could run a race with shoes that do not fit but I might do better with shoes that feel better on my feet.
> 
> Only my opinion
> 
> ...


Well said!


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Very well said!


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i have a lovely board cut slingshot (homemade) that shoots really well but the pro diablo has to be the most accurate for me but i tink this is just because of the nice grips.


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Imperial said:


> beware of the man who only owns one slingshot..... ( i forget who on this forum said it, dont know if its word for word. )


Is that the M-16 creed?


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Berkshire bred said:


> i have a lovely board cut slingshot (homemade) that shoots really well but the pro diablo has to be the most accurate for me but i tink this is just because of the nice grips.


I will have to agree. My Pro Diablo II with Yellow daisy tubes is a real hard, accurate, shooter. It is definitely a "Point and Shoot" weapon with a great deal of power.

Bill


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

WTBJR said:


> Without Goals, Aspirations and Visions, what do we, as Humans, have to look forward to? If I could not say, that "One of these days I'll cut a card or strike a match" why would I continue to practice..
> 
> Bill


All I can say is when you can, post a video and show the world it's not showing off your simply raising the barriers of what a slingshot is capable of Bill has done feats with a slingshot I have not and vice versa I am not in competition with Bill but you can give each other idea's, what one cannot do the other might be able to, It also opens the eyes of others to what a slingshot is capable of. what is not good for the forum is wording posts so it seems like your capable of these feats it raises suspicions not with just the person involved but with future posts of others. Any kind of claim must be backed up with video evidence we are not neighbours we are thousands of miles apart, honesty and trust has to be built video's need to be made so everything can be seen the shooter the target a description of what you are intending to happen.even video's can raise suspicion if they are not filmed correctly.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Berkshire bred said:


> i have a lovely board cut slingshot (homemade) that shoots really well but the pro diablo has to be the most accurate for me but i tink this is just because of the nice grips.


Hmmm my first slingshot was the pro diablo and I hated it sorry but not for me, I then bought the bi - thor dankung so small and accurate for me that was it I was hooked then about a year later I started making my own I miss that little devil and may have to get another one day.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

hawk2009 said:


> Without Goals, Aspirations and Visions, what do we, as Humans, have to look forward to? If I could not say, that "One of these days I'll cut a card or strike a match" why would I continue to practice..
> 
> Bill


All I can say is when you can, post a video and show the world it's not showing off your simply raising the barriers of what a slingshot is capable of Bill has done feats with a slingshot I have not and vice versa I am not in competition with Bill but you can give each other idea's, what one cannot do the other might be able to, It also opens the eyes of others to what a slingshot is capable of. what is not good for the forum is wording posts so it seems like your capable of these feats it raises suspicions not with just the person involved but with future posts of others. Any kind of claim must be backed up with video evidence we are not neighbours we are thousands of miles apart, honesty and trust has to be built video's need to be made so everything can be seen the shooter the target a description of what you are intending to happen.even video's can raise suspicion if they are not filmed correctly.
[/quote]yuppers correct mate, so many claims and aspirations are made, especially in the virtual world, there is only one truth, opinions are just that, opinion. the saying goes " words without action mean nothing" of course i paraphrased Jesus, but i aint perfict?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

M_J said:


> beware of the man who only owns one slingshot..... ( i forget who on this forum said it, dont know if its word for word. )


"...he's likely _very_ good with it!" The late, great Jaybird said that.
[/quote]

thats the quote ! thanks MJ .


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Every time that I load a pouch, pull back, and let go, there is 50/50 chance, that ,either I will hit my intended mark or miss my intended mark.

No claims, just facts. Since it is all hypothetical any way, no videos either.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I just wanted to say that I appreciate when guys post videos of their shooting.Its made me realize the potential of the slingshot. If you would of told me a guy could light a match from 75 feet a few years ago I would have never believed it . i hope I have the opportunity to see it done live one day. I got tell you I find this very exciting and motivating, It makes me wanting to be a better shooter. I love shooting making and learning more about this game. This a been a healthy pursuit giving me a break from the not so pleasant things of life Im sure we all can relate. After all we keep coming back to the forum..


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

Amen Treefork. Well said Sir!


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Well put, well put!


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Anyone else have any opinion on which slingshot they prefer or are more accurate with?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is a video of the one that I am the most accurate with. -- Tex


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Here is a video of the one that I am the most accurate with. -- Tex


now that is impressive! that is for all intents and purposes even more stable than a bow, very impressive


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Being able to shoot like Bill Hays or Hawk is rarified territory.
No matter how much some of us may practice, we won't be able to play guitar like Eddie Van Halen, drums like Neil Peart, play basketball like Michael Jordan, skateboard like Tony Hawk or pass a football like Tom Brady.
Some people have an inate ability with some skills that others will just never have.

I've certainly gotten better in the past say two months than I've been in my entire life since I've been shooting regularly.
Will I ever expect to be able to cut cards or light matches?
I don't thinks so, though I could get lucky I suppose.

As far as how I feel about shooting, or doing anything to the best of ones ability?
Well...
I dunno.
I certainly can't fault someone who chooses to strive to do something to the best of their ability.
Then again, sometimes getting overly competative with ones self or others is the best way to take the fun out of things.
When I think of most of my pastimes - fishing, slingshots, bike riding, physical fitness, cooking...
It's all done at a relatively casual level.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

i have 3 naturals that are my most acurate shooters but personally everytime i use tapered chinese tubes i get good results on any slingshot i use.


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys!

Today I received my new slingshot from Bill hays! 
It looks great!

I couldn't wait to try it so went straight out and had a go... The results were astounding!









Cheers Luke


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

treefork said:


> I just wanted to say that I appreciate when guys post videos of their shooting.Its made me realize the potential of the slingshot. If you would of told me a guy could light a match from 75 feet a few years ago I would have never believed it . i hope I have the opportunity to see it done live one day. I got tell you I find this very exciting and motivating, It makes me wanting to be a better shooter. I love shooting making and learning more about this game. This a been a healthy pursuit giving me a break from the not so pleasant things of life Im sure we all can relate. After all we keep coming back to the forum..


THWACK! is back :wave:


----------

